# QTY 2 x 20L Maxi Pail Fits a 25KG bag of Grain.



## elcarter (14/3/14)

Might be common knowledge but two maxi pail buckets will fit 25KG of grain perfectly.


Good idea to help split a bag and share with your brewing mates.
Also makes grain super easy to move around once it's down to 12.5kg's a piece if your getting on a bit.

http://www.bunnings.com.au/maxipail-20l-plastic-pail-with-lid_p4475875

Paramount browns down Adelaide way have the buckets a little cheaper.


----------



## lukiferj (14/3/14)

Yep this is what I do. Much easier to manage too.


----------



## jonnir (14/3/14)

How long the grain be stored like that?


----------



## elcarter (14/3/14)

Keep it dry and in a relatively cool, dark environment it will last longer than it takes to use it. 6 Months to over a year.

An old brewer said grab a few grains and throw them in water, if most or all sink it's stuffed. If most float it's good. 

Could be the other way round....
I was pretty drunk.


----------



## Moad (29/7/14)

does anyone else have trouble with the lids on these? Are they single use or what? impossible to get off!


----------



## Black n Tan (29/7/14)

Moad said:


> does anyone else have trouble with the lids on these? Are they single use or what? impossible to get off!


You need to push down in the middle of the lid with your knee and then start lifting from the edge.


----------



## lukiferj (29/7/14)

Did you take the edge of the lid off? There is a bit (like an icecream container) that peels off.


----------



## Crouch (29/7/14)

I've done the same thing. The lids can be tricky to get off but I've found that they 'soften' up after a while, I usually work my way around the lid, lifting slowly in different places and then it peels off. I don't know why the sell them at Bunnings with the 'seal' ribbing on them ... anyone buying them from Bunnings isn't going to need that.


----------



## mofox1 (29/7/14)

Moad said:


> does anyone else have trouble with the lids on these? Are they single use or what? impossible to get off!


I assume you've taken the seal off?

But yeah - even so they can be pretty hard. I crack it open for about 1/4 the circumference before I try and peel it off. And watch your fingernails, get them caught the wrong way and you'll regret it!!


----------



## Moad (29/7/14)

yeah I did take the seal off, broke a lid trying to rip it open...it just tore down the side. Took it back and they gave me a new lid! Will try the knee trick and working around it


----------



## NewtownClown (29/7/14)

Ladies, put down your purses and use both hands...
If that still fails, ask you husbands to get you one of these for Mother's Day


----------



## mofox1 (29/7/14)

NewtownClown said:


> Ladies, put down your purses and use both hands...
> If that still fails, ask you husbands to get you one of these for Mother's Day


LOL!!!

(Bought and paid for )


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/7/14)

The new designed lids on the maxi pails are awful. I've cracked a few of them and can't believe that they changed them.....that tool looks good, still think it's designed for the older more rounded lids they used to make.


----------

